# Apprentice



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Call the halls and see what they have to say rather than get second hand answers.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Call the halls and see what they have to say rather than get second hand answers.


i agree you might be able to get answers on problems and learn a few tips and tricks here but not information on which hall is hiring.
trying to track all that would take up a lot of everyones time as it would have to changed frequently.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> i agree you might be able to get answers on problems and learn a few tips and tricks here but not information on which hall is hiring.
> trying to track all that would take up a lot of everyones time as it would have to changed frequently.


It makes me wonder if some guys are afraid to call the hall in question and see what's up?

I have never been shy when it's comes to business or money.


----------

